# Snapper depth?



## mskayaker (May 8, 2011)

What is the minimum water depth to catch snapper?


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

You can catch them in the bay right now at 30 feet or less. Any structure in the gulf should have them but you can't keep them any more :-(


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

are you saying that if you catch them in the bay that you can keep them? Or negative on both sides? just wondering im new to the snapper limit and season?


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Cant keep red snapper anywhere. Season is closed now


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

Linkovich said:


> Cant keep red snapper anywhere. Season is closed now


thats what i thought just making sure. thanks man.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

We got a whole 45 days this year! WooHooo


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

sniper said:


> We got a whole 45 days this year! WooHooo


Probably only around 30 when you factor in weather and sea conditions.


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

Yep. I got to go 6-7 times. It sucks. Anyone heard about maybe doing a fall weekend snapper season like last year? The black/mangrove are still out there in pretty good numbers and gag will be back in soon I think.


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

Feds: http://www.gulfcouncil.org/news_resources/Newsletters/NEWSLTR06-2011.pdf 

The recreational red snapper season, which is technically June 1 - September 30,
has consistently closed early since it was established. Suspending the September 30
recreational red snapper closure date will give the Regional Administrator more latitude
to open a recreational fall season if/when the quota is not met during the regular
season.

And Florida: http://myfwc.com/media/1450541/HotSheet_JULY2011.pdf 

Commissioners also granted approval to adopt consistent fall harvest season dates, should NOAA Fisheries Service implement an additional recreational red snapper harvest season later this year.


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

So I guess we wait and see. Unless someone knows if we met the quota. I am assuming we did since snapper are everywhere and everyone thati know of got their limit every time they went out. How do they calculate tonnage of fish harvested? Do they estimate number of licences purchased? Is there some snapper czar that looks into a crystal ball and magically creates a number? Guess I'll know when someone on the forum announces it.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

If I had to make a guess..... I would say that since Destin has the largest charter fleet in this part of the GOM that it's good odds that snapper will open up most likely on weekends in October.


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

we're hopng at LEAST 3 day weekends from mid Sept. to mid Nov.. needed just to harvest OVER populated snapper..


----------

